# Hammerhead



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

I've seen several hammerheads out at the first and second access points out at J. Beach. I was wondering if you can eat them if caught. I've had shark before but don't know what kind it was. Also, what kind of setup should I use?


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Hammers are catch and release now. They are protected as of Jan 1 last year.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

you might be confusing them with bonnet heads. seen a good size bonnet caught there last weekend and thrown back.. those are actually okay to keep. hammers though like most sharks must be released unharmed.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

They are correct, you can not harvest hammers in Florida state waters. You also can not use treble hooks with natural bait while fishing for sharks. Hook into one they are a blast! And be sure to take pictures!!!


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

http://m.myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/recreational/sharks/


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

You can still keep them and tiger sharks but only in federal waters and must have an HMS permit.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

i always throw them back.. even sharpnose. why? cause to me they are too beautiful and mysterious to kill. plus if you understand the ocean you would know they are very important species.


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

Yep they do have a very important place in the food chain but if you try to spearfish you will find out that there is plenty of bullsharks in this area but I usually only keep a shark when fishing tournaments and then I make sure it doesnt go to waste.


----------



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

How can I tell the difference between a bonnet and all the other types of hammerheads out there. I know that I want to catch one and if I can keep it


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

reserch and look at the pics closely. If you ever keep a species the first thing out a persons mouth to a LEO is i didn't know..... the first thing out of his mouth after that is I'm sorry... but ignorance is no excuse.... please sign here.....


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



fishninmysoul said:


> How can I tell the difference between a bonnet and all the other types of hammerheads out there. I know that I want to catch one and if I can keep it


A bonnet head hammer is in it's own class of hammers, they are also called shovel head hammers because the head resembles a shovel. They don't get very big, average maybe 3-4 feet.


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

http://www.nmfs.noaa.gov/sfa/hms/sharks/2008/Rec_shark_ID_placard.pdf

This is everything you need to know


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

the hammers around Pensacola are just too big to be confused with bonnet heads.


----------

